# Is it worth it to buy this Canon Digital Camera?



## Jordan40 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi guys, i'm looking to buy this Canon Powershot Digital Camera   https://amzn.to/2ZL2V2i 
It would help me alot if i can know your thoughts on this one, is it worth it? Maybe you have it and its a good one or is a bad one, let me know please. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like a good deal to me.   It is a good starter camera.  I learned using a Canon Rebel.


----------



## Dacaur (Sep 2, 2019)

I would pass on that particular camera. For $50 more you can get an sx720hs, which gets you a WAY better camera. 
The 420 looks like a bridge camera, but it's really not. It lacks a dial to let you select aperature priority, shutter priority, etc. The 720 is more of a bridge camera than the 420 imo.
The 720 does hd video, has more options for manual settings, you can control it with your smart phone, better battery life, way better rear screen (literally more than 4 times the resolution) 
Canon SX420 IS vs Canon SX720 HS Detailed Comparison


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 3, 2019)

Dacaur said:


> would pass on that particular camera. For $50 more you can get an sx720hs, which gets you a WAY better camera.
> The 420 looks like a bridge camera, but it's really not. It lacks a dial to let you select aperature priority, shutter priority, etc. The 720 is more of a bridge camera than the 420 imo.



I think this is good advice.  I have the SX400is which I acquired for $40 at Goodwill.  I think it is a couple generations before the 420.   

It is in my bag right now along with the 6D Mark II as I head to Finland tomorrow.  I enjoy seeing what I can get out of it. 

The one feature I really wish it had is Aperture and Shutter priority.  If that feature is only $50 in the 720 I agree it is worth it.


----------



## Michael Smith 12 (Sep 19, 2019)

I would recommend getting a beginner's DSLR or a mirrorless if you are actually interested in photography. You can experiment a lot more and feel much more satisfied with your purchase later. Why don't you try the EOS 250D or the M50?


----------

